# Head Injury and Melafix



## sunnedee (Jun 19, 2008)

This morning I noticed that my betta had a gash on his head over his left eye. It looks like a cut. I'm not sure how he did it as I have all silk and live plants. He is in a 10 Gallon tank with a filter and the temp is at a constant 80 degrees. I thought it could be fungus but it looks more like a wound.
I went to petsmart and was told to use Melafix. I put a teaspoon in his tank and he started scraping his body on the glass and rocks. It seemed to have irritated it more. I did some research (which I should have done before) and read that Melafix can be very harmful to bettas. I immediately did a 40% water change then did another 20% as a teaspoon was apparently way to much for him. 

He has calmed down some but I'm worried as I have read that a lot of betta owners have had there fish die not even 2 days after they have overdosed their fish on Melafix.

I'm not too sure what to do. If I should put him in my 2 gallon bowl with fresh clean water or leave him and see how he reacts.

I hope he is okay, I'm upset that I hurt him more because the injury already looks bad as it is.

Any suggestions on what my next step should be?
Has anyone had positive results with Melafix? Bad results? 

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would think that since he wasn't in the melafix for that long, he would be ok after the water change. Bettafix has the same ingredients, I think, and is milder. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I think that both melafix and bettafix are just crap in a bottle. They don't work on bacterial or fungal infections as they are supposed to, and just build up in the water terribly  . I have also read that the main ingredient is also used in the stuff that they use to euthanize fish. Not sure if it is true or not, but why take a chance on something that does not work anyway. If it is just a cut, I would just keep his water really clean and let it heal on its own. Good luck.

PS: My opinion comes from actual experience with this stuff. I will never use it again!


----------



## sunnedee (Jun 19, 2008)

Ugh. I have been reading a lot of the same things. He seems to be fine today, eating like normal. I'm just worried because the cut is so close to his eye. I will try and get a picture of him tomorrow as my boyfriend has my camera.

It could be fungus as I'm no expert. I just looked over at him and he is working on a bubblenest at the moment.

I also am getting overstocked with snails. My one apple snail in the tank has been reproducing them like crazy! Petsmart told me to crush the babies on the side of the tank as they wont take them. I feel bad doing that though. Any ideas on what to do with them?

He also flares at his reflection a lot, tried to put black behind the tank and that seemed worse. 

Thanks for your help.

Melafix is garbage!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I used Bettafix for finrot one time and it seemed to work ok. What could I use for finrot that would be better for my fish? Actually, I was told by a girl at Petsmart that I trust, to just keep the water very clean and change it every 2 or 3 days and not use medication.


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

my betta flares at himself all the time, and he is healthy and active  for the snails, do you have a pond or somethin near your house? if you can find someting to put them in and gradually introduce pond water to them then set them loose they should be ok ( i think) i did that once, i think they lived but it could have been other snales that looked similar)


----------

